# The new Star Wars Trailer...



## Assa (Oct 19, 2015)

What do you think about it?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 19, 2015)

It was great - so much theorizing going on now, and I am a huge fan of the entire "we forgot about the old stories and the Force" vibe. One thing though. Was that Williams' music? His themes were heard, yeah, but the track sounded especially trailer-ish at times, particularly the chords and percussion. Don't think Williams was responsible for that.


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Oct 19, 2015)

I had the same reaction to the music, it's like an "epic" version or Star Wars, kinda ruined the whole trailer for me to be honest. Also, already got tickets (December 18th, 9:30 pm)


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2015)

awesome! I just watched it with my godchildren over skype.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, I the last two trailers have been composers other than Williams--he only scored the first one.

Fantastic music here, though. I love the ending chord--so beautiful with the slow Star Wars melody and the quote underneath it.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 19, 2015)

I liked it a lot as well - not every good piece of music in Star Wars has to be a Williams masterpiece. I actually enjoyed hearing Star Wars being brought into the realm of epic trailer music, since we'll likely never get the chance to hear that sort of sound in the movies themselves.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Assa (Oct 19, 2015)

I gotta say that I liked the music from the first 2 trailers way more. They had an instant star wars vibe which felt just great. Although this one includes some of the themes it feels just like standard trailer music, which may be not bad if you are into it, but I kind of like the idea that star wars should stand out from all the other current blockbuster movies.

Anyway, this is just the music for the trailer so nothing one should worry much about. Regarding the trailer itself I gotta say it looks great and I like that it doesn't tell too much of the story! I always had a good feeling about JJ Abrams making the new movies, can't wait to see if my intuition is right or not


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 19, 2015)

My kids had to tell me to stop watching. Yeah I kind of liked it!


----------



## Lex (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome trailer!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 20, 2015)

Definitely not Williams, except maybe the middle part which could be sourced from some of the new recordings, hard to tell. But I guess you can't do a trailer out of the standard formula these days in Hollywood - and Williams' music is too old fashioned for this formula... Looking much forward to the score though.


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 20, 2015)

Mixed feelings I have...


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm afraid to be excited.


----------



## MrVoice (Oct 20, 2015)

Piano!??


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 20, 2015)

MrVoice said:


> Piano!??



Yes, in the trailer. I doubt piano will have a prominent role in the score


----------



## Ozymandias (Oct 20, 2015)

I kind of wish I hadn't watched it. They may not have revealed much of the plot, but they've certainly "torn off the wrapping".


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 20, 2015)

Really like this. Like the music also. It actually looks like a proper movie, which has surprised me!!!


----------



## Infiniquity (Oct 20, 2015)

I like it. Nice variations around the main theme that brings sometimes some darkness sometimes some interrogation (really nice ending). This trailer was a lot on the epic side but I expect more versatility in the full score.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 20, 2015)

I liked the trailer a lot!


----------



## mmendez (Oct 20, 2015)

Love it, can't wait to see it!

Miguel


----------



## Ron Verboom (Oct 20, 2015)

Great trailer and cool updated trailer music!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 20, 2015)

*Below is my private opinion only, hope you enjoy watching it in any case.*

Feel disappointed, and most probably will skip the big screen, and see it at home. Reasons for that:

- Trailer had "meet the parents" mindset. At least by the nervous attempt to show us the new faces in good light (as if we care). Oh, they are cool too, you say? You sound unsure... or... wait, why Han has "dessert" written all over his face?

- Horrible, disastrous voice effect on the villain`s voice (and pretty banal voice acting too).

- Those peculiar new light sabers again... should we feel orgasmic or something? 

- Again - it seems like large part of the plot would deal with youngsters getting their shot at the bad guys... Again??

- It doesn`t look like damn opera anymore!! (It does not since 1982 of course, but wasn`t that the whole point behind "the 4th try to revive the magic"?


Sad.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 20, 2015)

Vlzmusic said:


> *Below is my private opinion only, hope you enjoy watching it in any case.*
> 
> Feel disappointed, and most probably will skip the big screen, and see it at home. Reasons for that:
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion, but I must say, I disagree with you on almost every point  In JJ we trust!


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 20, 2015)

Well after episodes 1,2 and 3 anything is going to seem like a masterpiece.
This looks pretty cool to me so far. . .


----------



## Christof (Oct 20, 2015)

Come on friends, it's just a trailer!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 20, 2015)

so movies tickets in LA for that weekend sold out...


----------



## JonFairhurst (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## snowleopard (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, it looks better than the prequels directed by Lucas (of course, that's not saying much). There's not enough for me to get super excited, but there were moments in the trailer that did pique my interest.

• What appears to be Fin's plight potentially adds a level of pathos we haven't seen since Return of the Jedi.

• It was great to see a dogfight again between X-wing fighters and Tie fighters. I don't recall anything like that in the prequels.

• Is that Luke's hand touching R2D2? (you can't see his head, under a hood)

• That shot of Darth Vader's mask, half melted, Vader dead, made me gasp a little. Though I'm not yet sold on Kylo Ren just yet. We'll see.

Didn't focus on music.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2015)

My thoughts - same caveat, this isn't mean to ruin anyone else's enjoyment of the film:

*Stories have a beginning, middle and end.* Every time we see that Vader mask it's like a reminder that yep, the story of Luke Skywalker & Co. had an end. Why are they bringing them back again? That's like bringing Indiana Jones back 20 years after he rode into the sunset. Oh. Even Mark Hamill said "Wait, why are we doing this?" People treating story like it's some perfunctory element that, sure, needs to be good but _isn't the reason the movie is being made_ is a *tentpole* filmmaking attitude, like every Marvel movie. I don't care how much Disney paid and how many lunchboxes and bedspreads they have to sell, Star Wars is a *saga*. Not a tentpole.

*BB-8 and the big question: is this an OT sequel or a Prequel Sequel?* wait why do I not like BB-8? BB-8 is awesome right? Well BB-8 is part of a whole push this movie is doing to say "Look, we used practical effects and sets! This movie is going to be good!" It feels like _the people behind this movie think _that the prequels disappointed audiences only because of an overreliance on bad CGI. When in reality it was so much more, including the pacing, dialogue and directing, but _mainly_ the problem was the story ideas and character ideas_._ This movie doesn't do a lot to philosophically divorce itself from the prequels. In fact it feels like a sequel to the prequels and that it accepts most of the changes the prequels made to Star Wars. Just look at the villain. He's a Sith, he has a red lightsaber, and the lightsaber has a cool gimmick. Just like Darth Maul, Count Dooku, General Grievous and Prequel Palpatine. Hey remember when the Emperor in ROTJ called a lightsaber _"Your Jedi weapon"_? Like he was almost dismissive of it? The action scenes in the trailer also feel prequely - "How much mind-melding action can we fit into the frame" sort of attitude. Hey remember when the 2nd act climax of _Star Wars_ was a wide shot of an old guy and a guy in a robot suit swinging sticks at each other?

*This whole movie feels Disneylanded.* By "Disneylanded" I mean that a story or character has been boiled down to what _was most memorable to the audience_ and then that element becomes the entire recreation - the character or story becomes a prisoner of its own IP. So if you go to Disneyland and see Toy Story On Ice or whatever, you know the toys are going to get lost and have to go on an adventure to get back to Andy... On Ice. The JJ Abrams Trek movies made me feel that as well. He did a movie where Kirk and Spock start as bantering opponents and then gradually earn each other's respect and friendship over the course of an adventure stopping a badguy from using his planet destroying ship. And then he followed it with a sequel that tread the exact same ground. Only the second movie also had Tribbles, and this was _*precisely because*_ Tribbles was the next thing JJ hadn't used yet on the _Things People Remember About Star Trek_ list he used to make those movies. It came right after "I'm giving her all she's got, captain!" and Green Space Woman. Hey, think how audacious and possibly cool it would be to make a sequel movie that didn't have TIE fighters, A Wings, some renamed knockoff version of Empire & Rebels - ah but of course they would never do that... all those things are on the _Things People Remember About Star Wars_ list.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2015)

JonFairhurst said:


>


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 20, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> I kind of wish I hadn't watched it. They may not have revealed much of the plot, but they've certainly "torn off the wrapping".


Haha, well said and I feel the same!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Oct 20, 2015)

NoamL said:


>



This!


----------



## SeattleComposer (Oct 20, 2015)

I cannot wait!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 20, 2015)

NoamL said:


> *BB-8 and the big question: is this an OT sequel or a Prequel Sequel?* wait why do I not like BB-8? BB-8 is awesome right? Well BB-8 is part of a whole push this movie is doing to say "Look, we used practical effects and sets! This movie is going to be good!" It feels like _the people behind this movie think _that the prequels disappointed audiences only because of an overreliance on bad CGI.


I think Abrams knows better than to make that mistake. Just because he has the wisdom to make one good decision doesn't mean that's what his entire focus is and that he's completely cutting out the rest of the possibilities.


NoamL said:


> it's like a reminder that yep, the story of Luke Skywalker & Co. had an end. Why are they bringing them back again?


I agree. This is why Luke, Han, Leia, and that old crew are all relegated to supporting cast, and actually pretty dispensable plot-wise. Now if they tried to bring them back as central characters, _that _would be milking the franchise. This is just an acknowledgement of what old fans have wanted to see for a long, long time.


NoamL said:


> This whole movie feels Disneylanded.


OK yeah, *THIS *is what I'm most worried about. Honestly though, I think Disney knows better than to try to meddle too much with the good formula they have going right now. Or I hope. Look at Fox and Fantastic Four, lol.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Disney knows better than to try to meddle



I think it's, to a degree, inevitable just because of that $4 billion asking price for LucasFilm as a whole.

Only a company like Disney could match that price because only Disney could deploy a recoupment strategy to milk the franchise for more than $4b across the trilogy _plus_ a trio of spinoff films, multiple television shows, animation, video games, toys, theme parks, branded merchandise, flamethrowers... aka the "Cars" strategy.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 21, 2015)

I think the question is really whether a movie that is so much a big business franchise can ever be a good movie? Are the two things mutually exclusive? 
For me to enjoy the film I have to put all that big business shit completely out of my mind, which is going to be difficult but maybe not impossible.
At least the trailer looks and sounds great, and if it's a move back to real sets and fx and away from cgi then all the better.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 21, 2015)

Underwhelmed. It looks like a grab bag of "Hey, remember him? Her? This thing? Look over there - recognize that?? Cool, right?" You have to come up with new shit, not pander to fans with a swirling toilet of shredded nostalgia.

The intro of the sith villain is embarrassing. Video game-level bad guy dialogue with a lame voice. 

Mark my words - JJ's Star Trek (2009) > JJ's Star Wars


----------



## Vin (Oct 21, 2015)

choc0thrax said:


> Underwhelmed.



I thought I was the only one.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 21, 2015)

I understand the apprehension, especially after the prequels. It's hard for me to relate as I was pretty young when the prequels came out, so anything Star Wars was enough for me. There's no way to recapture the soul of the original series, but I have a feeling the next batch will at least be an exciting and satisfying experience...But this could just be the kid with the Jar Jar action figure talking!


----------



## Lex (Oct 21, 2015)

choc0thrax said:


> Underwhelmed. It looks like a grab bag of "Hey, remember him? Her? This thing? Look over there - recognize that?? Cool, right?" You have to come up with new shit, not pander to fans with a swirling toilet of shredded nostalgia.
> 
> The intro of the sith villain is embarrassing. Video game-level bad guy dialogue with a lame voice.
> 
> Mark my words - JJ's Star Trek (2009) > JJ's Star Wars


Well sh*t :( You'r always right about these things. Better or worse then "Into Darkness" ?

alex


----------



## NoamL (Oct 21, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> I think the question is really whether a movie that is so much a big business franchise can ever be a good movie? Are the two things mutually exclusive?



Well *Inception* and *Interstellar* were big business movies. I think the key is that there will never be an *Inception 2: We Have To Go Deeper* or an *Interstellar II: Library Overdue Fines.*

The point is a movie is a movie... a self contained story... when the focus is on story a movie can be great. "Big business" can make a film better, bringing large budgets, competent production and talented crew+cast.

When "big business" weighs a movie down with the responsibility of being a hub for an extended universe of novels, tv shows, online mystery hunts, spinoff films and even videogames, that just kills movies.

This "cinematic universe" crap ain't new, there were two characters in *The Matrix Revolutions* that were cameos tying in to a spinoff animated film and an online roleplaying game respectively. The producers congratulated themselves for making a "truly multimedia" franchise. Who remembers those tie in products now?


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 21, 2015)

NoamL said:


> When "big business" weighs a movie down with the responsibility of being a hub for an extended universe of novels, tv shows, online mystery hunts, spinoff films and even videogames, that just kills movies.
> 
> This "cinematic universe" crap ain't new, there were two characters in *The Matrix Revolutions* that were cameos tying in to a spinoff animated film and an online roleplaying game respectively. The producers congratulated themselves for making a "truly multimedia" franchise. Who remembers those tie in products now?



That's exactly what I meant by big business franchise, rather than big business as in big budget. Should have made that a bit clearer.
As you say nothing inherently wrong with big budget movies at all. Its this whole thing of a movie being mainly a giant toy advert that is difficult to get out of your head when watching it.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 21, 2015)

I find it quite easy to forget all the big business/merchandise/spinoff stuff when I'm in a movie. Maybe I'm fortunate


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 21, 2015)

Unfortunately my day job is in marketing, but I can block it out if the movie is good! 
Really obvious product placements, e.g. close ups of mobile phones really kill me though.
Doubt we'll see any mobile phones in Star Wars but I dare say they thought about it! LOL!


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 21, 2015)

What disturbs me a lot about the music of all episode VII trailers (except for parts of the first one) is, that it just shows how much the ability to add more complex music to both movies and (especially) trailers has almost vanished in this century. Melodic ideas are stretched in a way, to ensure a 5 year old is able to follow it ... harmony is disentitled of all its former richness ... I don't want to fight with all you epic lovers here!  But I cannot help, but express how it makes me feel and think about our time.
I am not saying it is not skillfully done, but it makes me sad to see, they can't make a starwars trailer sound like starwars these days, or maybe like something new that is different from the usual stuff... the piano intro is not starwars at all ... it is so contemporary, while starwars is supposed to be something timeless ...
Well, I am sure the soundtrack will turn out differently, but it makes me sad, anyway.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm gonna get flamed for this, but it's just my personal opinion, so I know it's heresy to say this but I never liked John Williams scores even back in the 70's, those cheesy fanfares ruined any sci-fi vibe for me and were my least favourite things about the original movies. Sci-fi needs badass music not dated cheese.


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 21, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this, but it's just my personal opinion, so I know it's heresy to say this but I never liked John Williams scores even back in the 70's, those cheesy fanfares ruined any sci-fi vibe for me and we're my least favourite things about the original movies. Sci-fi needs badass music not dated cheese.


Haha!  Blasphemy!

I'm really glad Giacchino didn't get this job. Don't get me wrong, hes great, I loved his work on LOST and UP!, but his Star Trek stuff was very disappointing IMO. Speaking Williams, I've watched all three movies the other day and really thought: Wow, would Star Wars be so popluar without Williams' score? I doubt it. The music was one big factor that made these movies so successful.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 21, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this, but it's just my personal opinion, so I know it's heresy to say this but I never liked John Williams scores even back in the 70's, those cheesy fanfares ruined any sci-fi vibe for me and we're my least favourite things about the original movies. Sci-fi needs badass music not dated cheese.



You see, that touches a point we always rumble about with my wife . I don`t treat "Star Wars" as a Sci-fi, but rather adventure, Space opera, or even fantasy (though not in today`s meaning of the word/genre) . Its overly emotional, stage-like, colorful and eclectic, borrowing a lot from classical stuff like "Hamlet" in drama, Holst and Prokofiev in music, ballet choreography etc. I think this rooting in classical culture was its strongest point, which provided great base for entertainment, otherwise it just becomes a regular flick with spaceships and blasters. Hence Williams was perfect for his ability to back it up with "real" orchestral pieces.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 21, 2015)

It's been interesting seeing the reaction people have had to the music on the Internet. For the record, the first half was handled by Confidential Music, and the second half was by Frederick Lloyd, aka Ursine Vulpine.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 21, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> It's been interesting seeing the reaction people have had to the music on the Internet. For the record, the first half was handled by Confidential Music, and the second half was by Frederick Lloyd, aka Ursine Vulpine.


Preach. The amount of people freaking out about the superb quality of "Williams' new music for trailer 3" has been bugging me haha.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Oct 21, 2015)

I loved the trailer. Gave me goosebumps


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 21, 2015)

Lex said:


> Well sh*t :( You'r always right about these things. Better or worse then "Into Darkness" ?
> 
> alex



Better.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with this trailer. It is one of hundret thousends .... .


----------



## Assa (Oct 21, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Preach. The amount of people freaking out about the superb quality of "Williams' new music for trailer 3" has been bugging me haha.



Haha...a friend of mine (huuuge star wars fan) wrote me a message after he watched the trailer. He was extremly worried because of the music in the trailer, since he thought it was Williams' work. He said something like:"I know it's just the trailer, but that doesn't have the same quality that his other music does...do you think it could be, that he's getting too old for this maybe?" I told him even if Williams was 120 years old, he wouldn't write that kind of music, so that settled him down a little bit :D


----------



## tack (Oct 21, 2015)

Assa said:


> Haha...a friend of mine (huuuge star wars fan) wrote me a message after he watched the trailer. He was extremly worried because of the music in the trailer, since he thought it was Williams' work.


I started the trailer assuming it would be Williams. Straightaway I sensed a disturbance in the force. Johnny was clearly phoning it in here. The bass drop half a minute in caused a raised eyebrow. Disappointment quickly turned to dismay when the music turned to a full-on cliched trailer cue, but fortunately that only lasted for a fraction until reason prevailed and I realized this clearly was not Williams.

Order was restored to the universe.

(The trailer still gave me goosebumps.)


----------



## NoamL (Oct 21, 2015)

JW knows how to write a trailer, or at least, music editors can assemble his writing well... and there are plenty of interesting harmonies in these two trailers -

 



D.Salzenberg said:


> Really obvious product placements, e.g. close ups of mobile phones really kill me though.



What gets me is Middle Act Mandarin like in _*Transformers*_ or *The Martian*. You know when the movie randomly cuts to China for one scene solely for international advertising purposes. _"We must contact the central government! They will protect Hong Kong from all enemies!" _



Michael Chrostek said:


> I'm really glad Giacchino didn't get this job. Don't get me wrong, hes great, I loved his work on LOST and UP!, but his Star Trek stuff was very disappointing IMO.



_L O S T_ was amazing. I think MG would do a good job but it's better for continuity's sake that it's Williams. 

(the first Star Trek score was really enjoyable imo)


----------



## Assa (Oct 21, 2015)

NoamL said:


> JW knows how to write a trailer, or at least, music editors can assemble his writing well... and there are plenty of interesting harmonies in these two trailers -



I agree...for me it is so much more satisfying in an emotional way when trailers instantly set the mood, by using the same harmonic language as in the movie and / or clever using of well known themes. I'm not saying that the standard trailer stuff doesn't work at all, there are enough movies etc. out there where it is appropriate, but for some movies I just wish it wouldn't be so excheangable.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 22, 2015)

NoamL said:


> What gets me is Middle Act Mandarin like in _*Transformers*_ or *The Martian*. You know when the movie randomly cuts to China for one scene solely for international advertising purposes. _"We must contact the central government! They will protect Hong Kong from all enemies!" _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, the China middle act of the Martian is in the book, so probably not an advertising cash grab (or at least not entirely ). But yeah Transformers 1000%


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 22, 2015)

But to stay on topic, after watching the teasers and the trailer back to back (several times...don't judge) as much as the teasers got me excited for Star Wars, the trailer got me excited to go to the movies. I think that's the main difference with the sound/structure/music--here they really hit you over the head with advertising. This is the first actual "trailer" for the film, and the music conforms to expected trailer music norms. Nothing wrong with that IMO. I admit I was thrown off by the piano at first, but Confidential provided a compelling opening, and Ursine Vulpine's backend was a great "trailerized" version of Williams' themes.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 22, 2015)

I cannot imagine another place on the entire planet where the music for a trailer is dissected as much...


----------



## Cowtothesky (Oct 22, 2015)

^^^ Haha. I know. 

I loved it. We know it isn't representative of how the music will actually be in the film. It's a trailer and was handled that way. Their goal is to get people to the theatre, and based on what I'm hearing about ticket pre-sells, they succeeded. I loved the take on Williams score in the trailer and the first theme is so beautifully done as you see the Falcon soaring by. I instantly felt nostalgic hearing it, even in its epic cloth.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 22, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this, but it's just my personal opinion, so I know it's heresy to say this but I never liked John Williams scores even back in the 70's, those cheesy fanfares ruined any sci-fi vibe for me and were my least favourite things about the original movies. Sci-fi needs badass music not dated cheese.



You're right, this is _way_ better.  






Wait no I take it back, *THIS is way better!!*


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 23, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> It's been interesting seeing the reaction people have had to the music on the Internet. For the record, the first half was handled by Confidential Music, and the second half was by Frederick Lloyd, aka Ursine Vulpine.





Zhao Shen said:


> Preach. The amount of people freaking out about the superb quality of "Williams' new music for trailer 3" has been bugging me haha.



https://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## peksi (Oct 27, 2015)

Trailer was mindblowingly good. It was a feast built on top of great themes.

Coming from a Star Wars fan. Have tickets 16.12. Sitting in the sweet spot.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 28, 2015)

This made me really REALLY happy...:


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going to assume that English is your second language...

If that's the case: a friendly word of advice that you really, really should not use that word.


----------



## acicero (Oct 28, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> It's been interesting seeing the reaction people have had to the music on the Internet. For the record, the first half was handled by Confidential Music, and the second half was by Frederick Lloyd, aka Ursine Vulpine.


I'm not saying your wrong, but source on that?


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 28, 2015)

AlexRuger said:


> I'm going to assume that English is your second language...
> 
> If that's the case: a friendly word of advice that you really, really should not use that word.


Ouch! Fixed...Thanks Alex, I appreciate it & I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Dean (Oct 28, 2015)

acicero said:


> I'm not saying your wrong, but source on that?



What do you mean 'source on that' ?


----------



## tack (Oct 28, 2015)

AlexRuger said:


> I'm going to assume that English is your second language...


Maybe his bigger offense is being non-American. That particular word seems far more sensitive in the US than elsewhere, no doubt because of the history.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 28, 2015)

Turns out I just learned both in the picture are called "John", boy I sure haven't thought this one through... , 
but hey I completely get the issue, as everyone i believe should... 
Daisy Ridley's pretty chic looking, isn't she!


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 29, 2015)

acicero said:


> I'm not saying your wrong, but source on that?



Ursine mentioned in on Twitter. Don't remember where I read about Confidential


----------



## acicero (Oct 29, 2015)

Dean said:


> What do you mean 'source on that' ?


I am asking for him to provide the proof or re*source* that confirms Ursine and Confidential provided music for the trailer.


----------



## Dean (Oct 29, 2015)

acicero said:


> I am asking for him to provide the proof or re*source* that confirms Ursine and Confidential provided music for the trailer.


 As Brendon said Freddie (aka Ursine Vulpine)definitely scored the back end of the SW trailer from 1:20ish onwards.(not sure why you want 'proof' but did you not just Google it or check those artists Twitter/Facebook? D


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 29, 2015)

Dean said:


> What do you mean 'source on that' ?


They meant to use the internet truism "links or it didn't happen".

Here's Ursine Vulpine's twitter. Here's http://confidentialmusic.com/cmx/trailers.html (Confidential's website).


----------



## Dean (Oct 29, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> They meant to use the internet truism "links or it didn't happen".
> 
> Here's Ursine Vulpine's twitter. Here's http://confidentialmusic.com/cmx/trailers.html (Confidential's website).



If its on the net it must be true!  D


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 30, 2015)

AlexandreSafi said:


> This made me really REALLY happy...:



I think they should have given JW a cameo appearance as some kind of Ben Kenobi Jedi.


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 6, 2015)

Now THAT'S what I call a trailer:


----------



## tack (Nov 6, 2015)

For completeness, here's the "Honest" version:


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Nov 6, 2015)

Nothing can be "complete" until Disney's had its final word...


----------



## robh (Nov 9, 2015)

Of course, THIS is the version of Star Wars we all want to see.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 9, 2015)

robh said:


> Of course, THIS is the version of Star Wars we all want to see.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 21, 2015)

He he, now confirmed by the big boss, the "magic potion" had more melodrama than tech:

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/george-lucas-on-why-he-is-done-directing-star-wars/


----------



## NoamL (Nov 21, 2015)

It's kind of a strange thing for Lucas to say...

The part of Star Wars that could properly be called "a saga" and the part that was about "family, not spaceships" reached its conclusion when Luke lit Vader's pyre at the end of ROTJ. These sequel movies have never really been about completing an unfinished saga, more about "making more Star Wars" purely in the sense of making more films that feature lightsabers, dogfights and the iconic imagery and props.

All the story outlining probably went like this:


Disney Honcho #1: ...and then they have to run from the stormtroopers to get to the Millen-
Disney Honcho #2: Why would there be stormtroopers running around 30 years after the Empire spontaneously disintegrated?
Disney Honcho #1: Cuz you have to have stormtroopers in a SW film so [insert plot excuse].

When you think about it, this is Lucas's own logic coming to bite him in the behind. He used the exact same thinking to cram C3PO and R2D2 into the prequels.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 23, 2015)

15 seconds of the score can be heard in this sneak peek!

0:15 - 0:37


----------

